# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  вкусные фото.

## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

упма.
картошка,морковка,капуста,перец болг,фасоль зелёная,бамия,манка,специи.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Фото Индрадьюмны Свами.Это  сладости(а может и солёности) из Джайпура.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Это солености а-ля чипсы - разнокалиберное тесто, обжаренное во фритюре. Снэки, проще говоря.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

фото Индрадьюмны Свами

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Мария

красотищща!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Это конверты с творожно-сырно -помидорной начинкой.Из специй кладу обязательно асафетиду,чёрную соль ,карри и зелень.


Самосики с клубникой.


капустный пирог




иван -чай.
Научил делать Сарва Мангала пр.Супер вещь!
В июле цветёт высокий иван-чай ,это метёлки розовых цветов,растущих огромными колониями,по опушкам леса.Собираем цветочки ,потом я пропускаю их через хариболку ,потом рассыпаю тонким слоем на протвине и оставляю на ночь,сверху прикрыв полотенчиком.Это процесс ферментации.Потом ,на другой день ,сушу чай в духовке,долго ,несколько часов .Таким же способом можно делать чай из листьев ежевики и некоторых других растений.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

> 


А правда, что в Индии довольно дешевые продукты питания и жизнь та дешевая?

----------


## Богдан Волынский

> 


СЛАДОСТИ ))))))) А что там справа на фотке, в тарелке, похоже на жареные кабачки?

----------


## Dravida das

Просто прасад

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> СЛАДОСТИ ))))))) А что там справа на фотке, в тарелке, похоже на жареные кабачки?


Это какая-то разновидность малпуа, насколько я понимаю.
Малпуа - это такие блины, жаренные во фритюре и вымоченные в сиропе.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

матаджи Nada-bindu-vidharini, а чем Вы смазываете пироги и конвертики, что они у Вас такие красивые, румяные, блестящие получаются? :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

сливочное масло.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Делал недавно Бурфи по ВКИ

 

оказывается, я их могу съесть очень много - ОЧЕНЬ ВКУСНО ))

----------


## Katerina

*Новая Враджа-Дхама*

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Пирог с капустой и тыквой из ржаной муки с сырной корочкой.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Хачапури с домашним творогом и на основе кислого молока

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

> Хачапури с домашним творогом и на основе кислого молока


Рецептом поделитесь?

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Тесто: муку посолить, добавить кислое молоко или кефир, добавить растительного масла, замесить мягкое тесто, оставить на 30 минут.
Творог посолить, добавить растопленного масла, перемешать. 
Из теста раскатать лепешку, в серединку шарик из творога, края защипать, опять лепешка, жарить на сковороде, можно и в духовке. 
Одним словом, более подробно тут: http://rivok.net/?p=157

----------


## Amrita

> сливочное масло.


 Я наверно че то не так делаю--намазала я пироги растопленным сливочным маслом, поставила в духовку, а они гады блестящими не получились :sed: (.
Как вы это делаете, подскажите пожалуйста.
ЗЫ. А отот супчик из чего он? :smilies:  уж больно аппетитный

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Я ПОСЛЕ выпекания сливочным маслом мажу:-)

суп из проростков.

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Нада Бинду Видхарини , скажите из какого теста у вас конвертики?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

дрожжевое.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

А что это в салате из огурцов и помидоров на фотке колечками маленькими нарезано, на лук зеленый похожее?? :smilies: )

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

а хде салат?Не нашла что-то...

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

А вот салат:
 

Может быть, есть рецепты сабджи, как на этой тарелочке? И ещё интересно, из чего чатни, - цвет какой красивый (:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

вот шак из лебеды

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> А вот салат:
> 
> 
> Может быть, есть рецепты сабджи, как на этой тарелочке? И ещё интересно, из чего чатни, - цвет какой красивый (:


Я думаю...,что в салате сельдерей,знаешь,такие палки толстые продают?Дети ,обычно,такое выковыривают....

Чатни ,поди,сливовые.

А сабджа обычная,как на пир делают.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

> А вот салат:
>  
> 
> Может быть, есть рецепты сабджи, как на этой тарелочке? И ещё интересно, из чего чатни, - цвет какой красивый (:


А мне вообще интересно что в тарелке есть? Кстати, вроде салат из помидоров, огурца и лука? И что это такое в правом углу лежит, то ли лепешка, то ли сладость, такой овальный продукт )

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

я ж грю-то не лук-сельдерей.А в углу -качёри.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Как говорят у нас на УКраине - СМАКОТА ))

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> я ж грю-то не лук-сельдерей.А в углу -качёри.


Да вроде нет...сельдерей немного другую структуру стебля имеет. Там таких слоев-кругов нет на поперечном разрезе. Это явно зеленый лук.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Как обкрадывает себя тот, кто не любит сельдерей! Про это чудо природы мало сказать, что он полезен и вкусен, что в 100 его граммах всего 8 калорий. Сельдерей идет в пищу от и до – от корней до листьев. Запах сельдерея вливает в меня новые силы, даёт заряд бодрости и энергии. Почему же наши дачники и огородники обходят своим вниманием этот чудесный подарок земли? Почему приходится покупать его только в супермаркете, заботливо выращенный в теплых странах?


Читать полностью: http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-24997/

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?e...pt=simage&p=35

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Немножко не в тему темы )) но в тему сельдерея - а если его сейчас посеять, не поздно?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

поздно,такой сорт уже поздно сажать

----------


## Lalit Mohan das



----------


## Lalit Mohan das



----------


## Lalit Mohan das

:)

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

какая хитроумная изысканность

----------


## Эдвард

2 Denis
По домашнему просто и очень аппетитно  :smilies:  Спасибо за фотки.

----------


## audarya lila dd

Денис,я знаю, это махапрасадное яблоко с алтаря ,а эту картошечку вы готовили,судя по этой тарелке

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> Денис,я знаю, это махапрасадное яблоко с алтаря ,а эту картошечку вы готовили,судя по этой тарелке


ну да, преподобная Аударья лила, с алтаря моего сердца (ну и грязный же алтарик).

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

яблоко надо перевернуть,мне кажется...

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

unmöglich.. es ist unmöglich, liebe Mataji.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

פאַר וואָס

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

na tai ir as dasidesiu ,pasakydama kazko nesuprantamopabusiu ir paslaptinga,pa kol virsininkai neistrins:P

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Ну сколько разговоров  из -за позиции.Как в сказке про Шалтая Болтая .Всё там спорили  как правильно повернуться,а потом Шалтай пал и разговорам конец.Вот такой падший Шалтай.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

третий день дождь.
отпуск истончал, уже совсем прозрачный.
обед.






I will always love you.. Krsna

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

А что это такое с зеленью тушенное, с лева на тарелке?

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

со шпинатом? - адыгейский сыр, aka панир. 
а вы шо подумали? о_О

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

кефиру хоцца

----------


## Эдвард

А красное справа - это что и можно ли рецепт?  :smilies:

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

чатни это, в общем. только с ряженкой. очень вкусно к бурому рису.
на умеренно разогретой сковороде в ст. ложке оливкового масла поджарил 5 гвоздик и пол ч.л. семян шамбалы. затем добавил 1/5 ч.л. куркумы, столько же чили, асафетиды. добавил мелко порезанный крупный помидор. тушил минут пять. добавил 150 мл. ряженки, ещё минуты 2 тушил. соль, немного сахара.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> со шпинатом? - адыгейский сыр, aka панир. 
> а вы шо подумали? о_О


Я подумала, что это соя  :smilies:  панир не люблю....

----------


## Эдвард

Интересный рецепт  :smilies:  Спасибо!

----------


## audarya lila dd

Денис,вы прогрессируете. А почему только хвостик от ананаса?

----------


## Элла

Печенье творожное

----------


## Александра

а рецепты?
я считаю, надо выкладывать фото, а под ним рецепт, а так...какой смысл?

----------


## Александра

особенно рецепт вот этих печений творожных)))

----------


## Элла

В первый раз готовили это творожное печенье вместе с преданным кулинаром :smilies: , вот: 200 г творога (через сито)+ 250 г слив.масла+0,5 ч.л. соды, немного соли+2 ст. л. сметаны или кефира+400г муки.
Раскатываем тесто и баночкой(200 г)делаем круглые формы, затем их окунаем в сахар и сворачиваем вдвое, ещё раз сворачиваем и сверху опять окунаем в сахар. Выпекаем при темп. 180 градусов. Это моё любимое печенье. Его и делать приятно и всем нравится. Да, ещё важно, чтобы масло сливочное было вкусное.

----------


## Александра

спасибо!!!!! :good:  :good:  :namaste:

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Я вот получаю громадное удовольствие от овощей или фруктов, если знаю, где они выращивались, если знаю, что их не поливали гербицидами, пестицидами и другими химическими элементами. Эта черешня выросла буквально в 300 метрах от моего дома - ел и получал удовольствие )

----------


## Богдан Волынский

> В первый раз готовили это творожное печенье вместе с преданным кулинаром, вот: 200 г творога (через сито)+ 250 г слив.масла+0,5 ч.л. соды, немного соли+2 ст. л. сметаны или кефира+400г муки.
> Раскатываем тесто и баночкой(200 г)делаем круглые формы, затем их окунаем в сахар и сворачиваем вдвое, ещё раз сворачиваем и сверху опять окунаем в сахар. Выпекаем при темп. 180 градусов. Это моё любимое печенье. Его и делать приятно и всем нравится. Да, ещё важно, чтобы масло сливочное было вкусное.


Спасибо - очень просто, даже еще не пробовав скажу, что очень вкусно будет) А сколько держать в духовке?

----------


## Элла

*А сколько держать в духовке?*
 Минут за 20 выпекается, но не просмотрите,  цвет не даст обмануться.

----------


## Александра

Пицца:
Тесто:
на два противня стандартных в плите.
0,5 литра кефира
5 ст.л. сахара
12-14 ст.л. масла подсолнечного
1 ч.л.соды
соль по вкусу
мука-сколько точно не знаю, чтобы тесто раскатывалось.
Начинка:
На тесто мажу вегетарианский майонез
Затем капуста с огурцом: капусту нашинковать мелко, пожамкать с солью.Огурец нарезать брусочками тонкими. Капусту с огурцом смешать, насыпать асафетиды.
Следующее:перец сладкий полукольцами, адыгейский сыр покрошить, помидоры кружочками без кожицы, посолить, посыпать приправ (карри, самбар, или другая по вкусу)
Поставить в печь минут на 25. Затем за 5 минут до окончания вытащить, посыпать сыром (который плавится) и полить кетчупом. 
Предложить Кришне!

МОгу сказать что пицца и без плавленного сыра тоже вкусная, просто с адыгейским сыром, тогда можно сразу кетчуп полить и печь до готовности не вытаскивая.

----------


## Александра

Это пирожки без дрожжей.
Тесто точно такое же как на пиццу выше.Просто естественно раскатывать потоньше кружочками и класть туда начинку. Абсолютно любую.
Данные пирожки с капустой были, можно сладкую начинку, как то делала толчонку с морковкой и с адыгейским сыром внутри. Все оценили эти пирожки с картошкой тогда.
Даже как то делала закрытые мини-пиццы. В такое тесто заворачивала все также как для пиццы, по размеру чуть больше чем данные пирожки. Можно в дорогу брать, ничего не свалится сверху с куска пиццы, она ведь как пирожок будет закрытая.

----------


## Элла

Александра, замечательные  бездрожжевые пирожки. Они наверно у вас получаются жирненькие, пол стакана масла?

----------


## Александра

> Александра, замечательные  бездрожжевые пирожки. Они наверно у вас получаются жирненькие, пол стакана масла?


нет,
если вы присмотритесь, то увидите, что там все ингридиеты такие же как на осамый обычный бисквит на кисломолочке.
Только тут сахара поменьше, так как это соленость, и муки побольше чтобы раскатывать.
Хорошие получаются, можно попробовать поменьше масла.

А вот есть такие самосы, которые пекут, там да...там масла очень много и они жирные

----------


## Элла

Спасибо. 
Александра, я не знаю рецепт бисквита, но мечтаю узнать. У вас можно спросить?

----------


## Александра

2 cтак кефира
10 ст.л. сахара
10 ст.л. масла подсолнечного
1 ч.л.соды
соль по вкусу
мука 4 стакана
консистенция густая как сметана, тесто переливается, но как бы падает в форму
можно добавить изюм, очень вкусно.
можно сделать в узкой форме, тогда будет высокий бисквит, можно даже его разрезать, промазать кремом и будет торт
а можно по протвиню размазать и будет тонкая сладкая коврижка.
Пеку примерно при 180 град.
если узкая форма, то минут 50 бывает даже (может от печки зависит)
если кофрижкой-то минут 20-30

----------


## Элла

Спасибо большое.

----------


## Yugala Piriti dd

> Я думаю...,что в салате сельдерей,знаешь,такие палки толстые продают?Дети ,обычно,такое выковыривают....


Сельдерей вкусно "палками" употреблять. Порезать см по 6 в длину и макать потом в чатни-соусы или всякие пасты (творожную, хумус, авокадо). Мои дети рубают только так. А из салата и правда выковыривают :-))

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Люблю молодой картофель - со сметанкой, с маслом и укропом
 

Вот как это я делаю http://rivok.net/?p=684

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

вечером жаркого-жаркого дня.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

какой спектрально пахнущий вкус у травяного чая

----------


## Lalit Mohan das



----------


## Богдан Волынский

А что это за вкусность? В идеале рецепт хотелось бы получить )

----------


## Александра

о, это же гуру-махарадж  у нас в Хабаровске.Сегодня уезжает дальше((((

----------


## Богдан Волынский

А что это на блюде? Можно рецепт?

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> А что это за вкусность? В идеале рецепт хотелось бы получить )


 :smilies: 
.. читаете джапу (чем больше, тем лучше; джапой дхарму не испортишь. джапа предпочтительно лучшего качества, повсеместно выдаваемый за джапу эрзац даёт не тот вкус)
добавляете немножко аскез. (важно не передержать - сердце покроется невкусной коркой).
хотите к Кришне.
служите преданным
очень хотите к Кришне.
понимаете, что полная дура (-к). ибо не умеете слушать.
хотите слушать.
так и оставшись дурой (-ком), случайно попадаете на лекцию ГМ (PVS, ЧЧЧП, BCS,..). после лекции под громкий звуки ведических гимнов получаете милость.
.. читаете джапу..

----------


## Александра

какие то бурфики...я не знаю, если честно
я даже не успела их попробовать, уехала домой.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das



----------


## Богдан Волынский

Тарт татен

 

Кто понимает украинский здесь рецепт http://rivok.net/?p=1112

----------


## Александра

вот такой сыр получился у меня по рецепту http://www.povarenok.ru/recipes/show/30840/
Но только я еще сыворотку слила, которая образовалась. И получился как адыгейский, а на вкус как сливочный плавленный
нямка
все преданные слопали с удовольствием

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Оооочень аппетитно! Надо попробовать тоже так приготовить!!!!

----------


## Lalit Mohan das



----------


## Александра

> 


пирог тоже такой делаю)))чаще всего именно его)
а арбуз...вобще слюнки сразу потекли

----------


## Тилака дас

Овощи почти все западные

----------


## Anton N

2 Богдан Волынский
эти шарики-сладости похожи на сандеши. из панира делаются.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das



----------


## Anandavidia das

Да просто кулинарное совершенство, только к сожалению моя супруга уехала к родителям на два месяца  :smilies:

----------


## Элла

Вкусный бисквит.
1б.сгущёнки,1 пов.раст.масла, 5 пов.муки, 1 пач. ванилина,1ч.л. соды, 0,5 ч.л. лимона,200 г воды. я ещё в тесто добавляю тёртую кисловатую грушу.

----------


## Dravida das

> Вкусный бисквит.
> 1б.сгущёнки,1 пов.раст.масла, 5 пов.муки, 1 пач. ванилина,1ч.л. соды, 0,5 ч.л. лимона,200 г воды. я ещё в тесто добавляю тёртую кисловатую грушу.


что значит 1 пов. ?

----------


## Элла

поварёшка, моя 9 см в диаметре

----------


## Dravida das

прокльная мерка.... ваша поварешка  :smilies:

----------


## Говиндаприя дд

Пряники

- 750 г сахарного сиропа (600 г сахара и 225 г воды. Из части сахара и небольшого количества воды приготовить жженку, добавить горячую воду, остальной сахар и уваривать, примерно до густоты жидкого меда).
- 225 г сахара.
- 3 чайн. ложки молотой корицы (можно больше).
- 1,5 чайн. ложки молотой гвоздики (не обязательно).
- немного мускатного ореха (натереть).
- цедра лимона или апельсина.
- масло растительное (без запаха) – 225–300 г.
- мука – 1,5 кг.
- сода – 1,5 чайн. ложки.
- лимонная кислота – 1,5 чайн. ложки.
- простокваша или сметана.
- ванилин (не обязательно). Можно ароматизированный ванилин, например малиновый.

Сироп нагреть вместе с сахаром и маслом, охладить. 

Муку смешать с содой и пряностями. 

Лимонную кислоту развести в небольшом количестве воды (чтобы в готовых пряниках не было кристалликов кислоты) и добавить в сироп. 

Смешать всё вместе, добавив немного простокваши или сметаны, чтобы получилось тесто нормальной густоты, как на печенье. Раскатать (я делаю пласт толщиной примерно 1 см или чуть меньше), вырезать пряники. Выпечь (не перепекать, снимать, пока еще немного мягкие). Покрыть глазурью.

Можно сделать обычную белую сахарную глазурь: 1 стакан сахара, полстакана воды, можно какой-то ароматизатор, уваривать примерно до средней нитки. Я обычно пробую кисточкой на прянике. Когда глазурь становится беловатой, то готово. Покрыть пряники (желательно горячие) горячей глазурью.

На фото – глазурь из сахарной пудры. Пудру просеять, развести лимонным (или апельсиновым) соком, будет кисловатая. Можно развести молоком. Подкрасить в разные цвета. На фото зеленая и розовая глазурь – пищевые красители. А вообще зеленый цвет дает еще сок шпината (только в него надо добавить немного ванилина), а розовый – кункум. Коричневый цвет дает кэроб.

Можно из этого теста приготовить коврижку. Выпечь два коржа (раскатывать как на пряники или даже немного толще и наколоть в нескольких местах вилкой, чтобы при выпечке не вздулось). Когда коржи остынут, намазать один корж каким-нибудь вареньем, повидлом (очень вкусно с малиновым джемом), сверху положить второй, слегка прижать. Верх можно украсить глазурью. Нарезать на кусочки.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Так кормят Гирираджа в Алма-Ате 





На третьем фото в тарелке желтое, это шакти плавает

----------


## Amrita

Здорово быть алматинским Гирираджем  :smilies: )

----------


## Dravida das

ежиками кормят?  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тему съедобных фигурок отделил в "Традиции..."

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

утром

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

снова завтрак

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

поздний обед

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

какой прелестный подсвечник!

----------


## Krishna Parishat das



----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Некоторые думают, что вегетарианец - это человек, уныло жующий капустный лист.

  
 
 

" ...Если вы хотите есть, еште Кришна-прасад..."
*цитата Гопал Кришна Госвами*

----------


## Элла

Ой как здорово! А это где?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

:neznai:  Это на интернет ресурсе "В контакте" вайшнавы фото поделились, места не назывались. Последние два, судя по мраморным полам в клетку , это в Индии.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

сушкой для овощей:посушила кабачки,перец,баклажаны,,зелень,вяленые помидоры-вещь!(в банке квас)



мой рецепт.
Замеры на эл весах.

Изюм-250 гр.в сухом не мытом ещё виде
мята-20 гр
солод-250гр сухой ржаной красный ферментированный
сахар тростниковый-50 гр

(сегодня щепоточку дрожжей кину,потому как холодно дома,не заквасится долго)
ещё доложила 2 щепотки фенхеля семена.



вяленые помидоры:нарезала на четвертинки посолила ,посыпала сахаром,посушила до полуготовности, смешала с асафетидой ,базиликом,орегано(свежие),розмарина чуть масло оливковое достаточное кол-во и в банку.

----------


## Dravida das

Запеченые сабджики, салат из авокадо, творожок с кедровыми орешками, свежевыжатый виноградный сок и басмати


Салатик и авокадо заправленный маслом из виноградных косточек с черным перчиком, лимонным соком и черной солью.


Творожок со сметанкой, медком и кедровыми орешками.


Просто басмати


Запеченые в гриле овощи со специями, травами и дымком.

----------


## Dravida das

Адыгейский сыр зажаренный в листьях нори.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

Из обсуждения на второй странице



> Да вроде нет...сельдерей немного другую структуру стебля имеет. Там таких слоев-кругов нет на поперечном разрезе. Это явно зеленый лук.


Это может быть лук, либо свежий фенхель. Он тоже такой структуры, когда от стебля переходит в "луковицу".

----------


## Александра

> Адыгейский сыр зажаренный в листьях нори.


мы такие штуки тоже делаем, но режем сыр пластиками тонкими, заворачиваем, а потом в кляр из теста
и потом только обжариваем.

А еще видела рецепт: адыгейский сыр обжаренный на специях завернуть в капустный лист (белокачанной) , потом обвалять в сухарях и опять зажарить.Я еще не пробовала вторй рецепт, но очень хочется

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

только лист капустный надо отварить предварительно

----------


## Александра

спасибо)


> только лист капустный надо отварить предварительно

----------

